# CBS 60 Minutes on the Belgian Malinois



## Jim Engel

Noticed that they had good coverage of military working and 
bomb dogs on CBS 60 minutes. 

Flat out said that the Belgian Malinois is the only dog in 
the world that can do this. 

Perhaps someone should mention this to Wolfgang.

Time is running for the German Shepherd.


----------



## Howard Knauf

Well, that just proves you can't believe a damn thing the news says, and only half of what they decide to show you.. Nothing new there.


----------



## Dave Colborn

"And written on the back in large friendly letters, the words: Don't Panic"



Jim Engel said:


> Noticed that they had good coverage of military working and
> bomb dogs on CBS 60 minutes.
> 
> Flat out said that the Belgian Malinois is the only dog in
> the world that can do this.
> 
> Perhaps someone should mention this to Wolfgang.
> 
> Time is running for the German Shepherd.


----------



## Matthew Grubb

Don't worry.... the Malinois will be ruined in a matter of 10 or 15 years of shit breeding and then the playing field will be level.....or else the next report will say "Giant Schnauzer..... the only dig that can do this...and so on...and so on..."



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joby Becker

Jim..

You are a writer, correct?

THAT IS NOT WHAT WAS SAID.


Here is the quote, verbatim...


"Most of the dogs that do this work well, are from one breed, Belgian Malinois".

In the segment about the top tier special forces type dogs.

I dont know the breed make-up of the top tier dogs personally, but I would hazard a guess that most of them are malinois.

I hope your writings are a little more accurate factually.

Not once in the show did they say that malinois is the only dog that can do the work...


----------



## Jim Engel

OK, Jody, I will have to catch it again and listen more carefully, perhaps 
they were just trying to leave a little room for the Dutch Shepherds.

Seriously, the trend is there, and the German Shepherd people need
to take heed.

I admire and respect the German Shepherd culture and heritage, but
the SV is going down the wrong road. Sure, there are the hard core
Germans with their DDR and Czech lines and old line German breeders
and trainers, but they are more and more in the background.

Working dog trends are like anything else, if people come to believe
that it takes a Malinois, and many are, then it takes on a life of its own.

I tend to nip at the heals of the Shepherd people because they need it,
they are asleep at the switch.


----------



## susan tuck

I just watched it too. There were lots of Belgian Malinois and lots of GSDs in the piece. I also saw some dogs that I thought may have been BM/GSD crosses. 

Joby I bet you're right, most likely the majority are Belgian Malinois.

In any case, it was an interesting piece.


----------



## Christopher Jones

Joby Becker said:


> Jim..
> 
> You are a writer, correct?
> 
> THAT IS NOT WHAT WAS SAID.
> 
> 
> Here is the quote, verbatim...
> 
> 
> "Most of the dogs that do this work well, are from one breed, Belgian Malinois".
> 
> In the segment about the top tier special forces type dogs.
> 
> I dont know the breed make-up of the top tier dogs personally, but I would hazard a guess that most of them are malinois.
> 
> I hope your writings are a little more accurate factually.
> 
> Not once in the show did they say that malinois is the only dog that can do the work...


Still according to a recent poster on this forum Malis are just prey jackrabbit driven play dogs that not only lack real power but cannot handle pressure. I happen to know for a fact how the special forces test their dogs and pressure is something they do put in the dog.


----------



## Faisal Khan

Joby Becker said:


> Jim..
> 
> You are a writer, correct?
> 
> THAT IS NOT WHAT WAS SAID.
> 
> I hope your writings are a little more accurate factually.


Now that's BLACK n WHITE 

I think Jim writes fiction.


----------



## Nicole Stark

I didn't see the segment but I'd be interested in knowing if they were exclusively covering SF utilization of dogs or did it focus on MWDs in a broader spectrum. If the former, I would be interested in knowing roughly (yes, this is a rhetorical question) what % of dogs in the military are in SF control when compared to the entire representation of MWDs.

Irrespective of what that answer may be, who cares? A dog with the right working attributes likely ranks higher on their list of priorities than being concerned with the breed of dog selected for the job. In my mind anyway it goes without saying that MWD selection groups would understandably target those breeds (or any combination of such) that have shown the best success rate over the long haul vs examining just any available breed that may demonstrate some ability.

I never get why anyone ever brings up the breed aspect when discussing MWDs. But then I'm a bit of a simpleton concerning such matters. Thanking our servicemen and women for their service and sacrifice would be higher on my list than debating such trivial issues especially considering that so few of us have any kind of intimate knowledge of MWDs anyway.


----------



## susan tuck

Christopher Jones said:


> Still according to a recent poster on this forum Malis are just prey jackrabbit driven play dogs that not only lack real power but cannot handle pressure. I happen to know for a fact how the special forces test their dogs and pressure is something they do put in the dog.


Oh well Christopher, according to another poster on this forum working line GSDs these days have way too much prey drive and are spun up child killers.
:roll:

You just can't make everyone happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Anne Jones

Here is the linc to the video of 60 min

http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/...=Feed:+CBSNewsGamecore+(GameCore:+CBSnews.com)


----------



## Nicole Stark

Anne Jones said:


> Here is the linc to the video of 60 min
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/...=Feed:+CBSNewsGamecore+(GameCore:+CBSnews.com)


Thank you. I will check it out later tonight.


----------



## susan tuck

The obligatory 60 min producer take-down. Famous last words:
"I'm NOT gonna go down to the ground"

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504803_162-57580585-10391709/can-this-60-minutes-producer-outrun-a-dog/

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Bob Scott

I believe they showed a really nice looking kennel in W Virginia. The scent tubes used looked familiar also. :wink:


----------



## Christopher Jones

susan tuck said:


> Oh well Christopher, according to another poster on this forum working line GSDs these days have way too much prey drive and are spun up child killers.
> :roll:
> 
> You just can't make everyone happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :lol::lol::lol::lol:


True that.


----------



## Denise King

I thought the show was interesting and quite different from the "Alpha Dogs" show on Nat Geo. I had already purchased the book mentioned, Trident K 9 Warriors but haven't read it yet! I really can't imagine the training they do to be able to safely jump out of a plane or helicopter with the dog in a harness!


----------



## Derek Milliken

I had my PVR set to record 60 minutes tonight.
I thought I had heard about the broadcast on here, but perhaps it was facebook?

Yes Bob, that kennel in WV was one of our members from what I understood.

Overall, I thought it was a nice piece. Illustrating the bond between extraordinary men and extraordinary dogs.

As for years on, will all this new press on the malinois hurt the breed? I think probably. But it's up to all of us, the trainers, the breeders, the people who love dogs like this, to keep them true to the type of dog who can parachute out of an airplane.
To convince our neighbours that they don't belong in their back yard (or as their pet store mascot).
And then keep training and breeding to the highest standards we can.
Derek


----------



## Drew Peirce

Derek Milliken said:


> As for years on, will all this new press on the malinois hurt the breed? I think probably. But it's up to all of us, the trainers, the breeders, the people who love dogs like this, to keep them true to the type of dog who can parachute out of an airplane.
> To convince our neighbours that they don't belong in their back yard (or as their pet store mascot).
> And then keep training and breeding to the highest standards we can.
> Derek



Wish it could be............


----------



## rick smith

the link showed a newsguy in a suit who got taken down and then it switched to a tour of the trade center memorial ... was there more on mwd's later in the program ??


----------



## Christopher Jones

Can someone upload it to YouTube? Apparently as I am from Australia I'm not allowed to watch it.


----------



## Joby Becker

Mike Ritland is also a member here..

Overall, for being a network media piece, I thought it was pretty good,
I think that they could have also tossed in a nice little piece about how dogs bred like that are NOT really a good idea for family pets for the masses, that would have been a nice cherry on top.

It ws not only about the SOF dogs, it was also about Police K9 and regular military.

Chris, and Rick, I think this is most of the fottage that was aired...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsnPAQ137fY

Rick, the link provided was not for the episode itself, that must have just been some extra footage that did not make the cutting floor for the actual show.


----------



## mike suttle

Check out the morning show on CBS in about 10 minutes


----------



## Joby Becker

mike suttle said:


> Check out the morning show on CBS in about 10 minutes


"CBS This Moring" ??


----------



## mike suttle

Joby Becker said:


> "CBS This Moring" ??


Yes. In a few minutes Mike will be on there


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

I thought the 60 minute piece was excellent PR though I don't know enough to comment about technical accuracy.

As far as GSDs. Well, GSD folks just need to be in gear though honestly, I think the breed has other strong points that may make it a better working dog in other venues.

Missed the CBS Morning one.


----------



## Joby Becker

Nancy Jocoy said:


> I thought the 60 minute piece was excellent PR though I don't know enough to comment about technical accuracy.
> 
> As far as GSDs. Well, GSD folks just need to be in gear though honestly, I think the breed has other strong points that may make it a better working dog in other venues.
> 
> Missed the CBS Morning one.


its on now, havent seen the segment yet though. still covering the bomber, or "the patsy", if you are little nutty...


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

Hopefully it will be posted later on the CBS Morning page. 

The 60 minutes page has the original 60 minutes piece and several related links that go into other details.


----------



## susan tuck

"Dog Breeds: Some better than others"

http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=50145340n

"I don't care what breed it is, I'll take any breed that passes my test. Having said that, to date, Belgian Malinois, Dutch Shepherds and German Shepherds are the only 3 breeds that have ever passed it"


----------



## Joby Becker

susan tuck said:


> "Dog Breeds: Some better than others"
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=50145340n
> 
> "I don't care what breed it is, I'll take any breed that passes my test. Having said that, to date, Belgian Malinois, Dutch Shepherds and German Shepherds are the only 3 breeds that have ever passed it"


yeah! what he said...


----------



## susan tuck

http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=50145379n


----------



## Dave Martin

I very much enjoyed those pieces.

What I like most is that the handlers/trainers were doing most of the talking instead of the reporter, and the value of the dogs was really highlighted.

Great stuff


----------



## Tammy McDowell

My other 1/2's dogs were featured on this segment, Jexx came out of retirement for the filming...he is shown in the mud fight and in the woods scene.  The puppy biting the end of the camera is also Darryl's, out of one of Rick Furrow's breedings.


----------



## Howard Knauf

http://www.cbs.com/shows/60_minutes...ing-out-bombs-meet-america-s-most-elite-dogs/

Don't think this one has been posted yet.


----------



## Christopher Jones

Cant watch one of the stupid videos. Even Jobys youtube link didnt work. 
Damm CBS and their copyright nonsence.


----------



## Ken Seminatore

Yes, I watched it too. There were more Mals shown than GSD. This has been the trend for the last 15 years. Check the two K9 LED mags. 80% of dog pix in the stories and ad show Mals. It is what it is.


----------



## Joby Becker

Christopher Jones said:


> Cant watch one of the stupid videos. Even Jobys youtube link didnt work.
> Damm CBS and their copyright nonsence.


let me see what I can do if anything


----------



## Joby Becker

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBz1vasZV8Y&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Christopher Jones

Thanks a heap Joby. I enjoyed it and good work to everyone in it. It put the hobby/industry in a professional light so thats great.
And I still want to live at Mikes Suttles house.


----------



## Dave Colborn

That was one of the best things I've seen on working dogs. Congrats to Mike Ritland, the military guys involved and 60 Minutes for representing dogs that do this type of work accurately and well for all to see.


----------



## Dave Colborn

This simple statement and it's replies which I know to be true, are why I question what I hear, read and see. Things have to be true to be true, not just be said and repeated.




Ken Seminatore said:


> Mr. Engel, you will never see the Bouvier, Giant Sch., Boxer, Dobermann, Cane Corso (Thants fo sure) doing LE work


----------



## Joby Becker

Dave Colborn said:


> This simple statement and it's replies which I know to be true, are why I question what I hear, read and see. Things have to be true to be true, not just be said and repeated.


----------



## Dave Colborn

Joby. My point exactly. 



Joby Becker said:


>


----------



## Bob Scott

"Never" is such an all encompassing word isn't it! ;-)


----------



## Ben Thompson

I enjoyed those videos.... was that dog on fox and friends and GSDXMAL. Dog had the build of a mal but the color pattern of a GSD. Nice work to all involved.... the media actually did not screw it up too badly like they do with firearms stories.


----------

